# هل الطفل يدخل الملكوت؟



## al7kem (14 فبراير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام على من اتبع الهدى اما بعد:

  اسأل الله ان يرينا الحق حق ويرزفنا اتباعه ويرينا الباطل باطلا ويرزقنا اجتنابه 

سؤالي :

هل الطفل اذا مات يدخل الملكوت قبل ان ياتي يسوع ؟؟؟

هل الطفل اذا مات يدخل الملكوت بعد ان اتى يسوع؟؟؟   

 ارجو الاجابه الان اريد ان اسأل بعد الاجابه بعض الاساله ....واشكركم على الاجابه مسبقا وعلى رحابة صدركم....


----------



## Fadie (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل الطفل يدخل الملكوت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

نعم , اى انسان غير مُدرك و تعمد سيدخل الملكوت


----------



## al7kem (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل الطفل يدخل الملكوت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

 اشكرك على الرد ولكن لم تجبني يا صديقي..ممكن انك لم تنتبه اعيد سؤالي مره اخرى1...      


1- هل الطفل اذا مات يدخل الملكوت قبل ان ياتي يسوع ؟؟؟

2-هل الطفل اذا مات يدخل الملكوت بعد ان اتى يسوع؟؟؟ 

ارجو الاجابه وشكرا على ردك السريع


----------



## شالنجر2 (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل الطفل يدخل الملكوت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



> نعم , اى انسان غير مُدرك و تعمد سيدخل الملكوت



واذا لم يتعمد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ملاك فرج (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل الطفل يدخل الملكوت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

طالما الطفل اتعمد فى المعمودية ومات وهو طفل فهو يدخل ملكوت السموات لانه لايفعل خطية ولا يعرف معنى الخطية اما اذا لم يعتمد فابواه يحملا الخطية التى ولد بها


----------



## fredyyy (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل الطفل يدخل الملكوت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*كل ما يخص الله من جهه سلطانه لا يُبدي فيه الانسان رأيه*

*فإن أراد الله أن يُدخل الأطفال للملكوت فليس للإنسان أن يقول لا*

*وإن أراد الله أن لا يُدخل الأطفال للملكوت فليس للإنسان أن يقول بل يدخلوا*

*مشيئة الله وإرادته فوق رؤوس الكل ... والكل يخضع له*


----------



## صوت الرب (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل الطفل يدخل الملكوت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



> 1- هل الطفل اذا مات يدخل الملكوت قبل ان ياتي يسوع ؟؟؟
> 
> 2-هل الطفل اذا مات يدخل الملكوت بعد ان اتى يسوع؟؟؟


*هل تقصد قبل موت يسوع الكفاري ؟*


----------



## taten (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل الطفل يدخل الملكوت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*الاطفال قبل موت الرب يسوع المسيح كانوا بيركنوا فى الجحيم  او الهاويةحتى انهبط المسيح الى الهاوية واخرج ابونا آدم وكل انبياء العهد القديم وكل ابرار العهد القديم وربما كان من بينهم الاطفال الذين لاذنب لهم ولا خطية اما الاطفال بعد مجىء الرب يسوع المسيح اذا اعتمدوا يدخلون ملكوت السموات اما اذا ماتوا قبل المعمودية او كانوا من دين آخر فانهم يركنون فى مطهر الاطفال حتى المجىء التانى للرب يسوع المسيح فى آخر الزمان ليصعدهم الى ملكوت السموات 
ارجو ان اكون افدتك فى شىء*


----------



## taten (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل الطفل يدخل الملكوت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*ملحوظة الهاوية - هاديس - او الجحيم او مطهر الاطفال هى مجرد اماكن انتظار وليس فيها عذاب*


----------



## al7kem (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل الطفل يدخل الملكوت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

 اشكركم على الردود الكثيره ولمن لم يجبني احد على السؤال.....  اكرر السؤال  


1- هل الطفل اذا مات يدخل الملكوت قبل ان ياتي يسوع ؟؟؟ مع ذكر السبب

2-هل الطفل اذا مات يدخل الملكوت بعد ان اتى يسوع؟؟؟ مع ذكر السبب

ارجو الاجابه على قد السؤال.. مثال اجابه الرقم واحد هكذا ورقم اثنين هكذا...انا فرحت عندما رائية الرددود الكثيره:smil12:


----------



## fredyyy (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل الطفل يدخل الملكوت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*متى  19 : 14 *

**** أَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَقَالَ دَعُوا الأَوْلاَدَ يَأْتُونَ إِلَيَّ وَلاَ تَمْنَعُوهُمْ *
*لأَنَّ لِمِثْلِ هَؤُلاَءِ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ ****


*أرجو أن تكون فهمت من الآية*​


----------



## Copty- (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل الطفل يدخل الملكوت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*ياخ الحكيم انا شايف ان الاخوة جاوبوا حضرتك وانا استفدتك من اجابتهم بس اظن ان حضرتك برده بعد الاجابات بتطرح الاسئلة مرة تانى بتفكرنى بالمثل البلدى الى بيقول ( علم فى --- يصبح ---) يترى هل بعد الاجابات ممكن نكمل النقط *؟


----------



## pop201 (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل الطفل يدخل الملكوت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



fredyyy قال:


> *متى  19 : 14 *
> 
> **** أَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَقَالَ دَعُوا الأَوْلاَدَ يَأْتُونَ إِلَيَّ وَلاَ تَمْنَعُوهُمْ *
> *لأَنَّ لِمِثْلِ هَؤُلاَءِ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ ****
> ...



كل الاطفال لهم الفردوس وده كلام الرب يسوع اي كانت ديانتهم لان الاطفال لا ادراك لهم باموار الحياة اطلقآ وده سوي قبل صلب المسيح او بعده


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل الطفل يدخل الملكوت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

++ إسمحوا لى بعدة إجابات  
(( 1 )) كل من لم يتعمد --بوجه مطلق-- لن يدخل ملكوت السموات .++ وذلك يثير أسئلة ، مثل : وماذا عن الأطفال ، وماذا عن الذين عاشوا معيشة طاهرة ؟؟؟
+++ والإجابة عن مثل هذه الأسئلة ، هو أن الرب أعلمنا بالطريق الوحيد الصحيح بنسبة مائة فى المائة ، ويجب علينا أن نسير فيه بدون أن نتلفت يميناً ويساراً . 
+++++ أما بخصوص أولئك ، فالرب لم يعطينا كل العلم ، بل فقط بعض العلم -- الضرورى لنا ، لكى نصل إلى الهدف -- أما العلم المطلق فإنه لله وحده .
+++++ ولكنه قال -- فقط -- بوجود مستويات مختلفة ، من النعيم ومن الجحيم .
+++++ كما قال أن محاكمته عادلة ، فلا يوجد أى إحتمال لأن يظلم أحداً .
++ فلا داعى للشك فى حكمته وعدالته .
   (( 2 )) كلمة الجحيم ، باللغة اليونانية ، هى : هادى ، أو  -- كما قال الأخ تاتان -- هاديس ، وهى لا علاقة لها نهائياً بما قاله سيادته عن أنها مطهر  للأطفال . 
++ ولثانى مرة -- بعد كلامه الغريب عن الإعتراف -- أجد السيد تاتان يتكلم بلا سند ، فأرجو منه الإلتزام بالدقة ، إحتراما لمصداقيته ، وإحتراماً للحق الذى هو إسم من أسماء الله ، عنده وعندنا . 
++++ ولكن ، يبقى على عبيد الحق ، أن يتبعوه ، بالفعل ، وليس فقط بالقول . 
++ فإن الله لا يرضى بعبادة المنافقين ، بل الصادقين ، وهو ما نترجاه فى سيادته .


----------



## al7kem (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل الطفل يدخل الملكوت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

 اشكر الاصدقاء على الردود وبالاخص مكرم زكى شنوده المحترم... ولكن ماستشفيته من الرددود هو: 

1- هل الطفل اذا مات يدخل الملكوت قبل ان ياتي يسوع ؟؟؟ مع ذكر السبب

2-هل الطفل اذا مات يدخل الملكوت بعد ان اتى يسوع؟؟؟ مع ذكر السبب

1- انه لن يدخل الملكوت بسبب انه لم يتعمد 

2- سيدخل الملكوت بحسب الاصحاح والعدد (متى 19\14 ) 

ارجو ان اكون مخطئ بهذه الاجابه.....اشكر كل من يشارك لانتفاع والعلم


----------



## fredyyy (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل الطفل يدخل الملكوت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*al7kem*

*قبل أن ُنكرر الإجابة *

*ماذا فهمت من المشاركتين السابقتين 6 , 11*

*واللتان تعرِضا سلطان الله المطلق*

*وكلام الله الواضح*


----------



## al7kem (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل الطفل يدخل الملكوت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

 ان الاطفال يدخلون الملكوت قبل او قبل المسيح.......اهذي اجابتك صديقي  
fredyyy


----------



## Twin (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل الطفل يدخل الملكوت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااي أخي الحكيم*


al7kem قال:


> 1- هل الطفل اذا مات يدخل الملكوت قبل ان ياتي يسوع ؟؟؟ مع ذكر السبب



*بالطبع لا بل سيذهب الي الفردوس مكان انتظار الأبرار ومن ثم عندما يأتي يسوع المسيح له كل المجد في اليوم الأخير ليدين الأحياء والأموات سيأخذهم معه الي الملكوت حيث الحياة الأبدية السعيدة المجيدة*
*وكل هذا علي أساس أن الطفل عُمد أو كان مازال لا يدرك اي طفل رضيع*​ 


al7kem قال:


> 2-هل الطفل اذا مات يدخل الملكوت بعد ان اتى يسوع؟؟؟ مع ذكر السبب



*كيف يكون مازال حياً ويسوع قد أتي *

*أنا هنا أتكلم من منطلق المجي الثاني والقيامة العامة*

*أما أذا كنت تقصد مجي السيد المسيح له كل المجد للفداء في ملئ الزمان سأقول لك*
*لا أحد سيدخل الملكوت اياً كان قبل الفداء نفسه علي عود الصليب لأن الكل ميت أو حي يحتاج الي الفداء والخلاص*

*هذا ما قد فهمته من السؤال*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## fredyyy (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل الطفل يدخل الملكوت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*al7kem*
.......اهذي اجابتك صديقي 
fredyyy

*مرة أخرى* 
*ماذا فهمت من المشاركتين السابقتين 6 , 11*

*واللتان تعرِضا سلطان الله المطلق*

*وكلام الله الواضح*

*إذا لم ترد ... إذاً  فإجاباتي كافية*


----------



## My Rock (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل الطفل يدخل الملكوت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*قد اجبنا على هذا السؤال مسبقا في الرابط التالي*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11525&highlight=%C7%E1%D8%DD%E1*


----------



## danielgad (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل الطفل يدخل الملكوت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

الاخ العزيز  "الحكيم" ،اقدر أسئلتك المفكرة و الذكية و لي ردا عليها بعض الملاحظات : 
1- عن عبارة ماقبل و مابعد  الرب يسوع المسيح ( ميلاده و موته وقيامته ): اريد ان اقول لك ان تسلسل التاريخ هو من وجهتنا عندما ننظر الي معاملات الله معنا لان هذا هو ادراكنا وبهذه الكيفية اعلن الله عن فدائه لنا، اما من ناحية عدل الله ومن جهة رؤية الله فلا فرق بين امس و اليوم وغدا فالتاريخ في ماضيه و الحاضر في وجوده و المستقبل فيما يأتي و نجهله نحن، كله مكشوف امامه – بديهية – ولذا ماقبل الفداء و ما بعده امام الله يتساويان في الحكم العدل . R1
اما عن شواهد ذلك ، فان الفداء قد رآه احباء الله وقديسيه  ، وآمنوا به آتيا في المستقبل ، اما نحن فنراه  ونؤمن به انه قد أتي في الماضي .R2 
2- اما عن الفداء فارجو ان تدقق معي في فهم التالي : كما قلت ان رؤية الفداء لها وجهتان الوجهة الاولي وهي من الفداء والي البشر ( نازلا ) وهي ما اراد الله منا ان نفهمه وهي ترتبط بالزمن  ام الوجهة الثانية فهي من الفداء والي الله ( طالعا : ان جاز التعبير ) وهي ما لا يمكن  وغير مطلوب من ان نفهم تفاصيله ، وانما نجد بعض المؤشرات التي تعطينا المعني بالإجمال ، وهذا ما لا نستطيع ان نسبر أغواره فهي امور الله بنفسه ولنفسه !! R3. ومنه نستطيع ان نقول ان قبول  الانسان للفداء هو امر متسلسل تاريخيا ، اما قبول الله للانسان المفدي بدم المسيح ،فهو امر غير منطبق مع التسلسل التاريخي،وهو في المعرفة الازلية التي لا تنسجم مع محدودية تفكيرنا  ولكن تنسجم مع مطلق عدم محدودية الله R4.
3- وعليه فان ما قبل اتمام الفداء ماديا امام اعين البشر ، في الصليب ، لم يكن مكشوفا امامهم إلا بوحي النبوات ، اما امام الله فقد كان معروفا و كاملا في فكر الله الأمس كاليوم كغد. !! 
 ننتهي من اجابة السؤال الاول :
 لا فرق في فداء البشر بين ما قبل اتمامه تاريخيا وما بعد اتمامه تاريخيا R5 ،  وهذا ينطبق علي  الاطفال كما الكبار.
4- تبقي المشكلة الاساسية ، وهي سؤالك عن معاملة الله  للاطفال ( في العهدين القديم و الجديد ) ولاحظ ان  فكر الله فكر واحد وليس معاملتين أو فكرين  مختلفين!! 
ادرس ألفاظ هذه الآيات :
"  واما اطفالكم الذين قلتم يكونون غنيمة وبنوكم الذين لم يعرفوا اليوم الخير والشر فهم يدخلون الى هناك ولهم اعطيها وهم يملكونها." تثنية 1 : 39

"   زبدا وعسلا ياكل متى عرف ان يرفض الشر ويختار الخير.
لانه قبل ان يعرف الصبي ان يرفض الشر ويختار الخير تخلى الارض التي انت خاش من ملكيها" اشعياء 7 : 15 – 16

"فأتى عزرا الكاتب بالشريعة امام الجماعة من الرجال والنساء وكل فاهم ما يسمع في اليوم الاول من الشهر السابع.  وقرأ فيها امام الساحة التي امام باب الماء من الصباح الى نصف النهار امام الرجال والنساء والفاهمين وكانت آذان كل الشعب نحو سفر الشريعة." نحميا 8 : 2 – 2

"  النفس التي تخطئ هي تموت.الابن لا يحمل من اثم الاب والاب لا يحمل من اثم الابن.بر البار عليه يكون وشر الشرير عليه يكون. " حزقيال 18 : 20

" اما يسوع فقال دعوا الاولاد يأتون اليّ ولا تمنعوهم لان لمثل هؤلاء ملكوت السموات"
متي 19 : 14 

"لانه الامم الذين ليس عندهم الناموس متى فعلوا بالطبيعة ما هو في الناموس فهؤلاء اذ ليس لهم الناموس هم ناموس لانفسهم ،   الذين يظهرون عمل الناموس مكتوبا في قلوبهم شاهدا ايضا ضميرهم وافكارهم فيما بينها مشتكية او محتجة." 
رومية 2 : 14-15

من هذه الآيات نفهم :
1-	 ان الله لا يدين غير الفاهم ( طفلا كان ام بالغا معوق الفهم).
2-	 ان الله لا يعاقب الطفل غير الفاهم بذنوب آبائه .
3-	 ان كل فاهم لشريعة الله يحاسبه الله كعاقل ناضج مهما كان سنه ( طفلا كان ام بالغا ). ان الاعتبار الحقيقي للفهم و المعرفة وليس للسن !
4-	 ان  الاطفال غير الفاهمين متساوون امام الله ، ابرياء ، ولهم ملكوت الله ودون اية ممارسات شكلية او طقسية ، ومن اي دين و اي اب  مهما كانوا.
5-	 أن الله مسئول عن محاسبة غير الفاهمين – حتي  البالغين ممن لم تصلهم البشارة -  الاطفال و البالغين – و جل شانه لم يحتر في كيفية معاملتهم، ولم يسألنا ماذا يفعل معهم ولم ولن يشاورنا.
6-	يبقي السؤال الخالد و الخطير لكل فاهم عاقل طفلا كان او بالغا:
"ماذا ينتفع الانسان لو ربح العالم كله وخسر نفسه"
سيدي  الحكيم، لماذا تنصب نفسك محاميا عن الاطفال وانت في الهلاك ، ايها الطبيب اشف نفسك ، ان كنت انت هالكا ، فماذا ينفعك فداء الاطفال ؟؟، ان كنت قد استوعبت ، فهل تقبل فداء المسيح لك ؟؟  ام انك تتحدي عمل المسيح الكفاري لاجلك ؟ اتظن ان عنادك يعفيك ؟ ام انك تحاجج الله كالند للند ؟ 
 اخيرا  اقول لك ان كنت صادقا وفهمت ، فقد اذدادت دينونتك ان رفضت .
 و ان لم تفهم ، وانك صادق البحث اليك بالكتاب المقدس فاقرأه ، وطالب الله ان يعلن لك الحق.  
 اما ان تكون محاورا حوار  "الصيد في الماء العكر" فاني اتركك امام الله . سلام .
ملحوظة : R  هي اشارة الي توافر الايضاح بالشواهد و الشرح المفصل يمكن العودة اليها للاستفسار عنها والرد بالاشارة الي رقم المراجعة Rx .شكرا


----------



## al7kem (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل الطفل يدخل الملكوت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

 اشكرك على الرد الجميل المحترم وانك قلت عني محامي الاطفال واني هالك....هداك الله..واشكر تفصيلك للموضوع

اولا ليس اسمها ابه بل اسمها  اصحاح وعدد..

ثانيا انا لم استشهد باي نص من الكتاب..

ثالثا اين الخطيه الموروثه ياصديقي؟؟ 

بعد الاجابه سأتي بالنصوص....وشكرا لجميع الاصدقاء الذين شاركو


----------



## My Rock (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل الطفل يدخل الملكوت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

ما علاقة الخطيئة الموروثة بسؤالك عن مصير الطفل؟
ولا خلاص فلست و ما بقى عندك غير الهروب الى مواضيع اخرى؟

ربنا يهديك


----------



## danielgad (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل الطفل يدخل الملكوت؟*



> اشكرك على الرد الجميل المحترم وانك قلت عني محامي الاطفال واني هالك....هداك الله..واشكر تفصيلك للموضوع
> اولا ليس اسمها ابه بل اسمها  اصحاح وعدد..
> ثانيا انا لم استشهد باي نص من الكتاب..
> ثالثا اين الخطيه الموروثه ياصديقي؟؟
> بعد الاجابه سأتي بالنصوص....وشكرا لجميع الاصدقاء الذين شاركو



الرد :
اولا : هي آيه أم نص فهي كلمة الله شئت أم ابيت .
 ثانيا :كيف لك ان تستشهد بما لم تفهم . نصيحتي اعد قراءة الكتاب المقدس كله مرتين أو ثلاثة لتفهم بشكل عام فكر الله في الفداء للبشرية .
عالمين انكم افتديتم لا باشياء تفنى بفضة او ذهب من سيرتكم الباطلة التي تقلدتموها من الآباء
  بل بدم كريم كما من حمل بلا عيب ولا دنس دم المسيح
معروفا سابقا قبل تأسيس العالم ولكن قد أظهر في الازمنة الاخيرة من اجلكم.
بطرس الاولي 1 : 18 -20​ثالثا : الخطية الموروثة :
راجع كتابة الوحي الالهي : ( اظنك لم تفهمها أو تجاهلتها )
"الابن لا يحمل من اثم الاب والاب لا يحمل من اثم الابن "​حزقيال 18 : 20​"قبل ان يعرف الصبي ان يرفض الشر ويختار الخير"
اشعياء 7 : 15 – 16​وبالشرح : كما ان آدم قد اورث البشرية الخطية فانه في المسيح لم يعد لها حساب بسداد دينها بذبيحة المسيح ليحمل كل انسان وزر نفسه !! وهذا للتأكيد مرة اخري لكي يواجه كل انسان مواجهة شخصية امام الله اذ مازالت طبيعة الخطية في الانسان قائمة وكما أخطأ آدم بكامل ارادته يجب أن يرجع كل انسان - مدرك وفاهم - الي الله  بكامل ارادته. لاحظ ان سقوط آدم تم عندما قررالعصيان علي الله . وهذا هو ما يحدث حتي اليوم . لاحظ غفران المسيح بدمه للخطية الاصلية الموروثة تم منذ الازل وقبل الخطية - فكما قلنا ان الزمن عند الله غير موجود -  وان عدل الله ثابت من ثبات ازلية وقدرة الله . 
اما ان احدثك بالقول هالك : 
 فالحديث مرسل -مفتوح - الي كل هالك لم يزل تحت الخطية يجاهد ان يثبت قدرته في ارضاء الله بدون دم المسيح المكفر - المغطي -  وهو تحذير وليس اهانة. 
“الذي يؤمن به لا يدان والذي لا يؤمن قد دين  - هالك -لانه لم يؤمن باسم ابن الله الوحيد.”​


----------



## al7kem (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل الطفل يدخل الملكوت؟*

    ياصدقائي  ارجو برحابة الصدر وتكون الاجوبه مهذبه.....    

الى روك: بعض الاصدقار يقولون بدخول الماقوت دون حساب.......

كيف يدخلون وهو حامل الخطيه الاصليه...؟


----------



## fredyyy (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل الطفل يدخل الملكوت؟*

*الحكيم *

*دع الملكوت لصاحب الملكوت يُدخل من يشاء ويمنع من يشاء *

*كل ما علينا هنا ونحن على الأرض أن ُنبشر الناس بالطريق الوحيد للملكوت *

*وليس من حقنا أن نسلب الله حقه وُنعين أنفسنا قضاةً نقبل ونرفض حسب إستحساننا*


----------



## al7kem (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل الطفل يدخل الملكوت؟*

 الى فريدي لقد سلبته حقه في المغفره وهو على عرشه..اي انكم جعاتموه ينزل الى الارض ويموت....

اريد جواب للمشاركه 25  وشكرا


----------



## fredyyy (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل الطفل يدخل الملكوت؟*

*الى فريدي لقد سلبته حقه في المغفره وهو على عرشه..اي انكم جعاتموه ينزل الى الارض ويموت..*

*المسيح له حق المغفرة لأنه الله *

*من حق الله أن يتواجد في ... أي مكان ... وأي زمان ... وبأي كيفية يراها هو*

*كن ضيفاً مهذباً وإنتقي الألفاظ فنحترمك *

*أكتب ما تريد الأستفسار عنه *


----------



## al7kem (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل الطفل يدخل الملكوت؟*

         من حق الله أن يتواجد في ... أي مكان ... وأي زمان ... وبأي كيفية يراها هو

دي اختلف معاك فيها واستطيع ان ااتي بالدليل من كتابك...نرجع للموضوع   

اريد جواب للمشاركه 25 وشكرا


----------



## fredyyy (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل الطفل يدخل الملكوت؟*

*لم تكتب سؤالك بعد *
​


----------



## al7kem (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل الطفل يدخل الملكوت؟*

اريد جواب للمشاركه 25 وشكرا


----------



## fredyyy (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل الطفل يدخل الملكوت؟*

*لم تكتب سؤالك بعد *​


----------



## al7kem (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل الطفل يدخل الملكوت؟*

 الله المستعان :   


 ياصدقائي ارجو برحابة الصدر وتكون الاجوبه مهذبه..... 

الى روك: بعض الاصدقار يقولون بدخول الماقوت دون حساب.......

كيف يدخلون وهو حامل الخطيه الاصليه...؟


----------



## taten (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل الطفل يدخل الملكوت؟*

*انا حاسس ان الموضوع دة طول قوى زيادة عن اللزوم وتحول الى مناظرة مش سؤال*


----------



## al7kem (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل الطفل يدخل الملكوت؟*

 اين الردوووووووود


----------



## danielgad (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل الطفل يدخل الملكوت؟*

الاخ حكيم
ارجو مراجعة رد رقم 24 وهذا جزء منه


> وبالشرح : كما ان آدم قد اورث البشرية الخطية فانه في المسيح لم يعد لها حساب بسداد دينها بذبيحة المسيح ليحمل كل انسان وزر نفسه !! وهذا للتأكيد مرة اخري لكي يواجه كل انسان مواجهة شخصية امام الله اذ مازالت طبيعة الخطية في الانسان قائمة وكما أخطأ آدم بكامل ارادته يجب أن يرجع كل انسان - مدرك وفاهم - الي الله بكامل ارادته. لاحظ ان سقوط آدم تم عندما قررالعصيان علي الله . وهذا هو ما يحدث حتي اليوم . لاحظ غفران المسيح بدمه للخطية الاصلية الموروثة تم منذ الازل وقبل الخطية - فكما قلنا ان الزمن عند الله غير موجود - وان عدل الله ثابت من ثبات ازلية وقدرة الله


اي ان الطفل لم يحمل الخطية الاصلية لموت المسيح عنه انما سيحمل خطاياه الارادية - واهمها الرفض الارادي لفداء المسيح له - ان لم يقبل المسيح اراديا مخلصا شخصيا بعد ادراكه  لخطيته وحاجته للفداء و بهذا تنفض اشكالية هلاك الطفل الغير مدرك .


----------



## al7kem (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل الطفل يدخل الملكوت؟*

    ياصديقي danielgad  

اي ان الطفل لم يحمل الخطية الاصلية لموت المسيح عنه انما سيحمل خطاياه الارادية - واهمها الرفض الارادي لفداء المسيح له - ان لم يقبل المسيح اراديا مخلصا شخصيا بعد ادراكه لخطيته وحاجته للفداء و بهذا تنفض اشكالية هلاك الطفل الغير مدرك . 

كلامك هذا قبل او بعد الصلب؟


----------



## danielgad (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل الطفل يدخل الملكوت؟*

ردا علي  المشاركة 25


> الى فريدي لقد سلبته حقه في المغفره وهو على عرشه..اي انكم جعاتموه ينزل الى الارض ويموت....


هذا الحق  - الفداء بدم الله متجسدا - هو اعلان الله بذاته  وليس من اختراع انسان  او اختراع فريدي  واظن انك تؤمن ان الله كامل القدرة و الحرية كما انه كامل العدل إذ لا مغفرة بدون سداد الثمن !! وأجرة الخطية هي موت و السداد - الغفران - لابد ان يكون بالسداد من نوع  الدين - الموت - و من اول اسفار العهد القديم ( بالمناسبة السفر الاول تاريخيا هو سفر ايوب) يذكر الله بالوحي المقدس الغفران المدفوع الثمن  الذي لا يمكن ان يسدده -  لا ان يتجاهله  او يسقطه بدون سداد مطاليب العدل الالهي - إلا الله وحده و بنفسه و لنفسه .


----------



## danielgad (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل الطفل يدخل الملكوت؟*

الاخ الحكيم
الرد علي مشاركة 37


> كلامك هذا قبل او بعد الصلب؟


 سأعود للمشاركة 24


> عالمين انكم افتديتم لا باشياء تفنى بفضة او ذهب من سيرتكم الباطلة التي تقلدتموها من الآباء
> بل بدم كريم كما من حمل بلا عيب ولا دنس دم المسيح
> معروفا سابقا قبل تأسيس العالم ولكن قد أظهر في الازمنة الاخيرة من اجلكم.
> بطرس الاولي 1 : 18 -20


اي ان فداء الله هو قرار ازلي معروفا سابقا قبل تأسيس العالم و ان الله يتعامل به موجودا و قائما وفعالا قبل اتمامه  علي الارض زمنيا - وأظن هذا الاعتبار مقبولا عن الله - 
 لذا  قبل السابقون للصلب  قبلوا الفداء الآتي  في دم الذبيحة الحيوانية وهو الذبيح الرمزي للمسيح الفادي لاآتي .
 اما نحن اليوم فقد صارت الرؤية و الاعلان لنا واضحا تاريخيا و روحيا بعد الصلب. 
 وفي الحالتين الفداء بدم المسيح المصلوب - قبل وبعد الصلب - هو بالايمان الواحد. و النتيجة ايضا وهي واحدة العتق من حكم الموت الابدي !!
 طريقة ايضاح اخري :
الله يري كل التاريخ من الازل للابد صفحة واحدة !! كلي العلم وكلي القدرة. 
نحن نري التاريخ بالتسلسل  الزمني الاقدم فالاحدث . لاننا محدودي العلم !!


----------



## danielgad (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل الطفل يدخل الملكوت؟*

تصحيح املائي في مشاركة 39


> لذا قبل السابقون للصلب قبلوا الفداء الآتي في دم الذبيحة الحيوانية وهو الذبيح الرمزي للمسيح الفادي لاآتي .


و الصحيح :
لذا قَبل - السابقون للصلب - قبلوا الفداء الآتي في دم الذبيحة الحيوانية وهو الذبيح الرمزي للمسيح الفادي الآتي  .​.


----------



## danielgad (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل الطفل يدخل الملكوت؟*

ملخص الاجابة :
 الطفل  - كغير مدرك - قبل الصلب او بعده يدخل الملكوت علي حساب  الفداء بدم المسيح .
و حالما يدخل الطفل مرحلة الادراك تتحول المسئولية لتكون عليه شخصيا لقبول او رفض فداء المسيح .
 وهذا لا يتعارض مع المنطق  و الفكر العادل - علي الرغم من انه ليس استنتاجا منطقيا  بل حقيقة روحيا نفهمها من نصوص الكتاب المقدس 
 فالانسان لن يحاسب عي الخطية الاصلية التي لم يقترفها فدم المسيح سدد ثمنها.
وهو ايضا سيحاسب عندما يدوس  ابن الله وحسب ان دم الفداء - دم العهد الجديد -  دنس ونجاسة .
 ماذا يمكن ان يفعل الله  اكثر من هذا : 
انسان هالك يفدي حياته من الموت الابدي و الانسان يرفض الفداء  و يقول له هذا غير ممكن وغير منطقي !! انها نفس الخطية الاولي لآدم وحواء 
 عدم تصديق الله ومحاولة الاستقلال عن فكره ​و الخلاص -- للمدرك  او الفاهم طفلا كان ام بالغا -- يكون في :
تصديق الله و الدخول في اليمان بفكره للفداء بدم المسيح للخلاص من الموت الابدي في جهنم النار .​ارجو ان تكون الصورة واضحة . آمين


----------



## My Rock (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل الطفل يدخل الملكوت؟*

لا اعرف كم مرة نرددلك الأجابة لكي تفهمها
اذا كنت هنا لتلف و تدور, فأنت غير مرحب بك
اقرأ الردود و سترى الرد الواضح
كفاية لف و دوران

يغلق


----------

